# Sidewalk/general labor/Atv plowing help, Sterling Heights, MI



## First Responder (Aug 16, 2012)

Looking for sidewalk help in Macomb County, MI. (hand shoveling, blowing, salting, ATV plowing)! $13-$20/hour based on performance, paid at the end of each snow event. Drivers license preferred, but not required. Must be available for snow events 2” & up. Call Dustin for more information (586) 567-0449.


----------

